# Bringing a cat!



## markgr7 (Dec 18, 2011)

We are going to bring our cat to Abu Dhabi early November. I am looking for personal experiences of doing this independently versus using a company and door to door service. Is it worth paying extra for a company to sort it all out for you? What things ca you do yourself to keep the costs down?

Kind regards
Mark


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

There are thousands of stray cats in Abu Dhabi. Keep costs down by adopting one.


----------



## markgr7 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks but no thanks!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I didnt bring mine through Abu Dhabi, but I did it myself through Dubai. I am also from the usa, so uk is a little different but from being on the forum and seeing others talk about it, it seems isnt so different for the uk individuals. 

The price difference for me was about 60% less then the quoted price for the companies to do it. You can fill out the entry request for the animal ministry online. The hard parts was finding the e-dirham card but from recent questions and answers, seems that is not needed and you can use your credit card. That is ALL you have to do on this side, except go pick them up. On your side, you have to do the shots and medical, and then get the export permit. Seems uk is a little more, but honestly, not much. Do a search on the dubai forum as has recently been discussed as shouldnt be THAT different for Abu Dhabi. 

Mr Alex  Really that isnt nice. That is like telling someone to leave their child and just adopt a new one here.... I do hope you do not get any animals here as seems you think it is ok to just dump them when someone is ready to leave. Some of us actually love our animals and wouldnt leave them behind for anything.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

We are bringing our dog over. Knowing that the pet has to be shipped as manifested cargo and that you may not already have a place for you and the pet to live, having the pet relo service (who in Dubai works with DKC) may help with dealing with the permits, paperwork and hassles. We are using one right now, so we don't know the end results (presumably the dog will arrive alive, happy and content, more or less, despite the lack of squirrels in the UAE) but we have other things on the plate during the move and these services are helping for now.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If one has a family member they can leave their pet with for 30 to 60 days, would be ideal. Highly suggest NOT to ship your pet and put them in a kennel here. If you have no one, then I suggest you kennel them in your home country..... DO NOT BRING YOUR PETS HERE AND PUT THEM IN A KENNEL IS MY SUGGESTION. There are stories from westerners who used to work at many of these places and they are never nice about the people actually handling the animals behind the nice westerner facade you get at the front desk. 

Literally all that has to be done on this side, is to fill out a form that take about 5 minutes to do online at the animal ministry site (you can find the link in the dubai threads, sorry feeling lazy). Everyone is saying the e-dirham card isnt needed anymore. To pick them up, the paperwork has to be attached to their crate when they ship, all you do, is truffle the paperwork to pay the vet, pay the import fee, pay the custom fee, pay the staff to pay fee, pay the kenneling fee for them having to stay there whilst you paid all the other fees... and 2 hours or so later from popping in the airport, you are done. Really is quite easy and isnt worth the few thousand dirhams people are requesting to do it. There are some individuals around who will help for the 700 to 1000 dirham range on this side tacked onto the actual cost of the fees, but still seems awfully expensive for 3 hours of paper pushing and driving them to your home. 

Do not be scared to do it on your own. It really is overall simple.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Mark,

I can recommend DKC (Dubai Kennels & Cattery) for the relocation side of things as I used them to relocate my cat and they delivered him to my villa with no problems.

DKC ~ Dubai Pets, Dubai Dogs Cats Animals, Kennels Cattery Relocation


----------

